# Game 2: Dallas Mavericks (0-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers (1-0) [10/30]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We own Dallas @ Staples Center. I'm expecting more of the same. Hopefully Gasol will be ready to go.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe going for 60+


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The Mavs are 6-40 all-time in Staples and 3-32 since 1991. 

Go Lakers! Can't wait... why the hell do our guys get two days off.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Dirk goin for 82.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This shouldn't be close. As talented as the Mavs are, they match up terribly with us. And they're historically bad in L.A.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

shoop da whoop said:


> Dirk goin for 82.


82 Jump Shots?


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Cris said:


> 82 Jump Shots?


Maybe


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Should be a decent game, but we should win.

Mavs without Josh Howard?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Should be a decent game, but we should win.
> 
> Mavs without Josh Howard?


Yes, he will be out for at least another ten days.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Dominate Lakers, Dominate.

On a side note: Dampier is still in the league! I thought this fat *** had washed up years ago. Is he still on that ridiculous contract? Bynum better destroy him.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sasha looks hideous.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Shannon Brown has 8 points in the second quarter


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

10 points... and PICKED hard.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow we are playing terrible. Down 7 at the half


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

BS call on Artest... 3 Offensive fouls on him


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This game sucks.

Our defense sucks..

and on top of it, we are getting screwed by refs. 

Bynum can't established himself down-low.

Sasha's butt needs to be deported.

Gasol, please be ready for next game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

down 19 to Dallas. Screw you all for jinxing it.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

What's it going to take to bench Fisher. We have 3 pgs, Fisher is our worst PG, and he's getting double the minutes.

Start Shannon Brown Phil, you damn stubborn SOB!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

this is probably the worst game ive ever seen


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

:spanky:


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't think I've ever been more frustrated with Phil then I was tonight.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Nightmute said:


> I don't think I've ever been more frustrated with Phil then I was tonight.




Yeah I had forgotten how confusing Phil's rotations can be in the regular season. I'm not saying I'm doubting him or anything but sometimes I wonder wtf is going on in that head of his.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Rotations are meaningless. You get paid millions, get on the court and produce when called to do so. No player is owed any mins or touches, not on the Lakers. 

There is no excuse for standing around lost. Artest is the only new player. What is the excuse for the other players ? 

Regardless of what the rotation is. Sasha and Jordan still have to make shots. Lamar is the only one getting assists ? 

As I said in the other thread, without Pau its 2006 all over again. Stand and watch Kobe, no cutting or setting any picks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was just ****ing sad.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ahh yes, I see Artest is.... his usual self.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Ahh yes, I see Artest is.... his usual self.


A lot of Laker fans will not agree with this but I still think Ariza is a better fit for the Lakers than Artest. Trevor knows his role too damn well. I love how he can be so effective without having a play designed for him. He hits his open jumpers at a pretty efficient rate, he's a better slasher/finisher than Ron, and he's a great help defender. I always compare Trevor to Manu Ginobili, in terms of being as the Lakers best momentum turner.



Now, is Ron a better player? sure, but that does'nt mean he'll be a better asset than Ariza was. If Artest is a player that will embrace the role as the team's best perimiter defender, thats fine, but he'll want to get his shot, and for a guy who has a career 40% fg shooting that does'nt bode too well for the Lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Relax guys. Its the 2nd game of the season. We'll bounce back.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Ahh yes, I see Artest is.... his usual self.


Two offensive fouls on him were bull.

However, he's not here for scoring. He's here to lock down Paul P, Tony P, Derron W., Carmelo A., LeBron J. come playoff time or regular season for that matter.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Horrible game. I can't believe I watched it. Oh well, still 80 games to go.


----------

